# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی درمورد انتخاب رشته گروه  فنی و مهندسی

## سارا خانمی

سلام به همگی
دوستای خوب ریاضی میشه بگین کدوم رشته ریاضی امید به بازار کارش یشتره؟
با رتبه حدود 30/000 منطقه یک.میدونم دولتی نمیاره ولی پیام نور یا آزاد چه رشته ای بره بهتره؟
پیام نور یا آزاد برق یا کامپیوتر و سایر مهندسیا بره فردا پس فردا کار بهش نمیدن به خاطر دانشگاهش؟
بازار کار در ایران و در خارج از کشور به صورت مجزا بگین یک دنیا ممنون. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سارا خانمی


سلام به همگی
دوستای خوب ریاضی میشه بگین کدوم رشته ریاضی امید به بازار کارش یشتره؟
با رتبه حدود 30/000 منطقه یک.میدونم دولتی نمیاره ولی پیام نور یا آزاد چه رشته ای بره بهتره؟
پیام نور یا آزاد برق یا کامپیوتر و سایر مهندسیا بره فردا پس فردا کار بهش نمیدن به خاطر دانشگاهش؟
بازار کار در ایران و در خارج از کشور به صورت مجزا بگین یک دنیا ممنون.


قطعا کامپیوتر
*

----------


## hidiaries

اقا من با 6000 چیکار کنم ؟  :Yahoo (19): ((((((

----------


## سارا خانمی

> *
> قطعا کامپیوتر
> *


ممنون.کدوم گرایش؟و اینکه آزاد بره بهتره یا پیام نور؟ اصلا ارزش هزینه کردن رو داره؟اطلاعی درباره هزینه ازاد دارین؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

چرا دولتی میاری !
علوم پایه بعضی از دانشگاه شاید روزانه هم بیاری !

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سارا خانمی



ممنون.کدوم گرایش؟و اینکه آزاد بره بهتره یا پیام نور؟ اصلا ارزش هزینه کردن رو داره؟اطلاعی درباره هزینه ازاد دارین؟


نرم افزار ( رشته آی تی رو هم بهت توصیه میکنم البته )
یقینا آزاد بهتر از پیام نور هستش 
اگه همزمان با دانشگاه یه سری دوره های برنامه نویسی رو بری که تا انتهای لیسانست حداقل به یه زبان مسلط بشی آره ارزش داره
هزینه دانشگاه آزاد در دوره کارشناسی رو اطلاعی ندارم اما فکر میکنم زیر دو میلیون باشه ترمی
*

----------


## سارا خانمی

> چرا دولتی میاری !
> علوم پایه بعضی از دانشگاه شاید روزانه هم بیاری !


من خودم تجربی ام واسه یکی از دوستان پرسیدم.علوم پایه رو دوست نداره میخواد مهندسی باشه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من خودم تجربی ام واسه یکی از دوستان پرسیدم.علوم پایه رو دوست نداره میخواد مهندسی باشه


گرمسار امتحان کنه اگه تهرانی باشه شاید شبانه قبول شد

----------


## سارا خانمی

> گرمسار امتحان کنه اگه تهرانی باشه شاید شبانه قبول شد


شما هم کامپیوتر پیشنهاد میدین؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شما هم کامپیوتر پیشنهاد میدین؟


بله کلا علوم کامپیوتر مهندسی کامپیوتر مهندسی نرم افزار بخصوص گرایش ای تی اینده ی خوبی داره.
ولی فراموش نکتید جامع ترین رشته رشته مهندسی برق که تقریبا تو همه جا ازش استفاده میشه کرد کلا علاقه و پشت کار مهمه بهترین نقاش ساختمانی یه منطقه باشی در امدت از یه مهندس کامپیوتر معمولی بیشتره پس صرفا اینده رشته مهم نسیت علاقه و پشت کار طرف مهمه
بنظر من برق بخونه چون مهندسی کامپیوتر و برق در کارشناسی خیلی به هم نزدیک هستن حتی دانشکده ها هم معمولا یکی هست !
شاید برق شبانه دامغان بیاره !

----------


## mahdired

سلام دوستان. بنده 3500 منطقه 1 ریاضی آوردم.اگه تهران دولتی نیارم از نظرتون آزاد گزینه ی بدیه؟

----------


## سارا خانمی

آزاد it کدوم شهرا میاره؟تهران که نمیاره،ترازش 4700 هست.اصفهان،شیراز میاره؟

----------


## Hooman_Hk

مهندسی کامپیوتر برو یا صنایع
در ضمن
توی خارج از کشور پیام نور رو خیلی قبول دارن ولی توی ایران نه متاسفانه

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان. بنده 3500 منطقه 1 ریاضی آوردم.اگه تهران دولتی نیارم از نظرتون آزاد گزینه ی بدیه؟


گمون میکنم واحد علوم تحقیقات تهران میاری. نمیدونم در جریانی یا نه علوم تحقیقات بهترین واحد دانشگاه ازاده استاداش هم همه از شریف و امیرکبیر و تهرانن
 چیزی ک باعث میشه دانشگاه ازاد ادمو سرخورده کنه و از هدفش دور کنه جو مسخره ایه که توش هست و اکثرا بچه ها با هدف تفریح میان و مرفه هستن. مثلا به علوم تحقیقات میگن علوم تفریحات  :Yahoo (21):  دانشگاه ازاد واحد قزوینم برای فنی مهندسی خیلی قویه ایضا دانشگاه سراسری قزوین...

----------


## Heini

> آزاد it کدوم شهرا میاره؟تهران که نمیاره،ترازش 4700 هست.اصفهان،شیراز میاره؟


*فکر نمی کنم چون ترازشون پایینه دانشگاه آزاد هم مشکل داشته باشن و تهران نیارن..
البته اینو خودم حدس میزنم ولی اگر اشتباه می کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنین چون وضعیت یکی از اقوام ما هم اینجوریه
*

----------


## mostafa181

> *
> قطعا کامپیوتر
> *


جانا سخن از زبان ما می گویی  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arsenal12

ببخشید بی ربطه اما کسی میدونه کامپیوتر امیرکبیر تا چند منطقه یک میگیره؟ پارسال برقش طبق سایت کانون تا نزدیک های 700 هم گرفته ولی از کامپیوترش اونقد کارنامه وجود نداره.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arsenal12


ببخشید بی ربطه اما کسی میدونه کامپیوتر امیرکبیر تا چند منطقه یک میگیره؟ پارسال برقش طبق سایت کانون تا نزدیک های 700 هم گرفته ولی از کامپیوترش اونقد کارنامه وجود نداره.


اصلا نمیشه بر اساس پارسال انتخاب رشته کرد وگرنه داستان همین تخمین رتبه ها میشه
100 تا انتحاب داری
25 تای اول رو خوش بینانه و رویاپردازانه و فقط بر اساس علاقه بزن
50 تای بعدی رو واقعبینانه بزن
و 25 تای آخر رو بدبینانه و از روی ناچاری
*

----------


## Alir3zaa

این علاقه ای که به کامپیوتر این چند وقته پیش اومده موقتی هست یا نه؟
چون تا قبل از کنکور 95 ، کنکورهای 94 و 93 و قبلش رو میگم ، برق زودتر پر میشد. بعدش مکانیک و بعد هم کامپیوتر
ولی 2-3 سالی میشه که ورق برگشته و کامپیوتر زودتر از همه پر میشه ، بعدش برق و بعد هم مکانیک و عمران

میخام بدونم ممکنه 3-4 سال دیگه دوباره این وضع تغییر کنه؟ و یک رشته ی دیگه جای خودشو به کامپیوتر بده؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ActionSpider


این علاقه ای که به کامپیوتر این چند وقته پیش اومده موقتی هست یا نه؟
چون تا قبل از کنکور 95 ، کنکورهای 94 و 93 و قبلش رو میگم ، برق زودتر پر میشد. بعدش مکانیک و بعد هم کامپیوتر
ولی 2-3 سالی میشه که ورق برگشته و کامپیوتر زودتر از همه پر میشه ، بعدش برق و بعد هم مکانیک و عمران

میخام بدونم ممکنه 3-4 سال دیگه دوباره این وضع تغییر کنه؟ و یک رشته ی دیگه جای خودشو به کامپیوتر بده؟


با توجه به فراگیر شدن اسمارت فون ها و ورود تکنولوژی های جدید هوشمند مثل خودروهای بدون راننده یا لوازم خانگی هوشمند
و سود آوری وحشتناک مارکت های اندروید و آی او اس در سالهای اخیر و روند رو به توسعه استارتاپ های موبایلی
بعید میدونم حالا حالاها در رشته های فنی مهندسی رشته ای بتونه جایگزین رشته کامپیوتر بشه در بین انتخاب های اول 
*

----------

